# Urgent: Transfer Student: Wurzburg or Wiesbaden?



## iBalushi (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello,

I am moving to Germany in September for a year, the first 6 months are as a transfer student in either Wurzburg or Wiesbaden univeristy (Applied Science Universties / Hochschule). These are the only 2 universties I can get transfered to from my university. The other 6 months are an internship in Germany too. Design and Visual Comm. Major.

I am going alone. Planing to travel around EU and Germany (mostly car hire / trains).
And then starting an internship either in the same city or somewhere nearby. I prefer somewhere quiet with everything around. The long airport distance (1 hour from Wurzburg / 30 min for Wiesbaden) doesn't bother me much.

I know that Wiesbaden has Frankfurt, Frankfurt Airport nearby, and both are generally closer to each other. But I heard it has problems with dorms getting full too quickly.

And Wurzburg is generally quieter? 


My question is, which of *Wurzburg* or *Wiesbaden* is better? First the university then location.
Any suggestions? experience?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

from my point I would prefer Würzburg. Uni is well known, the city is nice, full of interesting folks.
Lived for about 15 years there, great party scene, better and cheaper accomodation than Wiesbaden. Cosy villages around, well commuted.
You can get to Frankfurt in just an hour by train. And yes Würzburg is more quiet because Wiesbaden is Capitol of country Hessen.


----------

